# Omega Equinox



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

What do we think of these watches?

I just got one as an impulse buy at an auction and know very little about them. Not working at present....

Thumbs up at all for them?

Certainly an interesting variety of the 1980s quartz style...


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I can't remember them off the top of my head.

Take a picture when you get it and let us all have a look.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

My 2c... Its a great watch but very small... clever technology but battery replacement is a bit scary... Ive been looking at these for the past year or so and so far have yet to find the right combination of price and condition... my search continues


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Norfolk

not much info on the equinox (or leastwise I can't find much) from what I've gleaned it looks like an early simple lcd with a reverso action?

Would be great to see some pics!


----------

